# Radioamatierisms >  Frekvences

## jusis

Ir radio skeneris, gribeetos uzzinaat ko vairaak par amatieru frekvenceem, kaadaas tos var uztvert ar shaadu piemeeru vien nepietiek:

[quote="scanner"]thnx Didzis. man skiet ka Icom IC-R20 ir tiri labs.
padalies ar kadam frekvencem kur kautko var dzirdet:
1,5 - 2 MHz sakari
27 MHz lamājošies šoferi
40,1 MHz ugundzēsēji, jūrnieki
46,5 - 50 MHz sakari
79MHz - ugunsdzēsēji, policija, muita
118 - 137 MHz lidmašīnas
140 - 174 sakari ( rācijas )
114 - 146MHz radisti ( radioamatieri )
155 - 162MHz juurnieki
400 - 430MHz raacijas
410 - 412MHz menti
432 - 438MHz radioamatieri
438 - 470MHz rācijas
862 - 868 MHz mobīlie
914 - 915MHz mobīlie
0,5MHz - 30MHz radiostacijas, radioamatieri
0 - 10kHz dabasmātes radiostacija
10KHz - 500KHz radiostacijas un aizdomīgi tipi

jo skeneris visai neerts, tur nevar skeneet frekvenci "no-liidz", taa kaa jaaievada un jaasaglabaa katra frekvence izveeleetaa kanaalaa un tad tikai var skeneet kanaalus. Gribeetos konkreeti uzzinaat frekvences.
Tad veel jautaajums, kaa vareetu palielinaat uztvershanas jaudu, skiadrs, ka ar antenu, kaa taadam cilveekam, kas tikai ar to saakt nodarboties taadu uzmeistarot, pashu, pashu elemntaaraako, koleegjis teicaas ka var parastu koaksiaalaa kabelja gabalu panjemt, kaadi 4m, tad tur jaaveic apreekjini par to antenu, kaados vilnjos gribu uztvert (gruibu 420-430 Mhz) un veel dazhi parametri, tad tur jaatmeera cik koaksiaalais ir jaatiira no izolaacijas un liec tik klaat pie loga, varbuut kaadam ir gatava recepte.

----------


## Didzis

Tu nekad ar vienu antenu nevarēsi klausīties visus diapazonus, tā kā antenas vajadzes vairākas un tās jāizvieto uz jumta. Vienkārši pa logu izmests drātsgals nedos labus rezultātus. Kas tas Tev par skaneri, ka nestrādā automātiski. Tāpēc jau to sauc par skaneri, ka tas ļauj skanēt ēteru. Vari palasīt šo lapu  http://www.cqham.ru/index.phtml  Tur ir daudz  informāciujas par tevi interesējošajiem jautājumiem. Un vēl, Tu nevis palielini uztveršanas jaudu(palielināt var tikai raidīšanas jaudu), bet palielini uztvērēja jūtību. Jūtību var palielināt tikai ar efektīvām antenām. Cita ceļa vienkārši nav.

----------


## dmd

kļūdiņa ieviesusies. pareizā adrese ir http://www.cqham.ru/index.html

----------


## Didzis

Atvainojos, es tikai iekopēju adresi no atvērtas lapas, bet kautkas nogāja greizi.

----------


## jusis

Ar skeneri var protams mekleet frekvences kuraas notiek sarunas, piemeeram ievadi 118.00 Mhz un meklee uz augshu vai uz leju liidz nelabumam, bet ja tur sarunu nav tad taa var aiziet liidz 999 Mhz, saproti domu, teiksim gribu klausiities  no 420 liidz 430 Mhz, tad man katra intereseejoshaa frekvence jaaievada zem kaada konkreeta kanaala numura, un tad tikai var skeneet "pa apli" tikai taas vajadziigaas frekvences.
Par pirmo jautaajumu: kaa ar frekvenceem? mosh kaads links ir aizkjeeries.

----------


## dmd

svēdienas radiopastaigā (man ir jāiziet no pilsētas, lai tiktu normālā klusumā), uzdūros uz pļāpātājiem 14130 USB

UPD: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amateur_ra ... llocations

----------


## Didzis

Nez vai tev kāds precīzi pateiks visas frekvences, ja nu vienīgi sakaru inspekcijā . Aktīvi jau tiek izmantotas lidotāju frekvences un palīdzības dienestu frekvences. Vēl taksometru dispečerdienesti šo to runā, bet citādi ultraīsajos viļņos ir pilnīgs miers. Amatieru repīteri praktiski klusē, vismaz Vidzemes repīteru runājam es nēsmu dzirdējis kādu gadu. Uz īsajiem viļņiem nekad neviens Tev nepateiks, uz kādas frekvences notiks sakari, ja nu vienīgi klausīsies parastās radiostacijas. Tur jau ir viss tas kaifs, pašam noķert retas stacijas, kad nezini kad un uz kādas frekvences tās darbosies. Uz īsajiem viļņiem savukārt ļoti grūti kautko uztvert, jo viss gaiss piedi*** ar nenormāliem traucējumiem no visādiem impulsu barblokiem un citas sadzīves tehnikas.

----------


## dmd

tādā ziņā mazie līdzi staipamie uztverēji ir kā reizi nepārspejami - rādžīti somā un uz mežu (mana interese gan vairāk ir šitas pasākums - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Number_stations )

----------


## Didzis

Nu nezinu, vai mūsdienās radiosakarus kāds izmanto spiegošanai vai citām nelegālām darbībām. Tagad aizsūti parastu epastu ar visu ko vien vēlies un fig kāds tevi noķers.
Par frekvencēm. Katru svētdienas rītu Latvijas īsviļņu radioamatieriem  deviņos uz 3,68MHz ir apaļais galds. Frekvence var nedaudz mainīties, jo ēteris ir visai "aizņemts", bet vienmēr grozās ap šo frekvenci(vieglui atcerēties, jo krieviem kādreiz bija tranzistors GT36 ::

----------


## karloslv

Nav jau pat būtiski, vai izmanto spiegošanai un vai jebkad vispār tam ir izmantojuši tās ciparu stacijas. Cik zinu, neviena organizācija nav atzinusi, kāpēc tos ciparus raida, ja vispār sniedz kaut kādus komentārus. Lieta tāda, ka tās praktiski nekādā veidā nav iespējams atšifrēt. Viss, ko var darīt, ir pierakstīt ciparus uz papīra un vērot, kad un no kuras puses raida. Bet arī tas pēc laika apnīk. Vienīgi sajūta gan man baisa izdzirdēt tās mehāniskās balsis ēterā.

----------


## dmd

tas gan šeit ir offtopiks, bet diezgan droši, ka izmanto gan. ir kautkāds iemesls, kāpēc raida no militāristu bazēm, un kāpēc ir stacijas, kas nav aizklapētas jau daudzus gadus. diez vai arī kāds piedurtos tāpat vien ar kārtīgu jaudu raidīt visādus niekus.
radioviļņiem nav adresāta. epastam ir gan.

----------


## karloslv

Nu, 4625 kHz (ja nemaldos) arī jau gadiem raida tikai un vienīgi neglītus pīkstienus. Aizklapēts nav. Kāpēc? Vot to nu gan neticu, ka kādam vajag.

----------


## dmd

izņemot tās reizes, kad tas raida balss ziņojumus. aizklapēts nav tāpēc, ka tie ir krievu militāristi.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radio_Station_UVB-76

----------


## Didzis

Militāristi jau ir konservatīvi un saprot, ka GPS satelītus var notriekt, tāpēc saglabā vecās radiobākas un citus virszemes raidītājus. Krievi vispār tikai tagad attīsta savu GPS sistēmu. Tā pat ,militāristi savām vajadzībām izmanto radiosakarus lai būtu neatkarīgi no telefona operātoriem. Tikai naivi cerēt, ka uztverot šīs pārraides izdosies kautko saprast. Pilns ēteris ir ar mums nesaprotamiem signāliem. Ja runa iet par militāristu konservatismu, tad krievu starpkontenentālās raķetes lido pēc zvaigznēm un neizmanto nekādus radiosakarus navigācijai. Kaut arī navigācijas sistēma itkā ir morāli novecojusi, to nevar nokaut nekādi traucējumi un ja ātombumba nokritīs kādu kilometru neprecīzi, tas vienalga neko nemainīs- visiem tā pat būs kirgik.

----------


## Imants

Sveiki.
Nevaru piekrist, ka amatieri repīterus nelieto. 
Rēzeknē izmato, Māļu (vidzemes) izmanto. Tos esmu dzirdējis.
Ceru, ka arī Liepājnieki izmanto, Daugavpilī izmanto.
Rīgas repīters (http://www.dx.ardi.lv/YL2RMK.htm) ir izslēgts, jo VEF apkārtnē, kur repīters bija uzstādīts, bija pārāk liels traucējumu līmenis. Bija arī citas problēmas....


Daugavpils 145.750 --145.150
Liepaja 145.750 --145.150
Mali**  145.675 --145.075 
**Midway between Rauna and Ergli.

Dažas Latvijā dzirdamās fekvences var izlasīt šeit 
http://www.radioscanner.ru/base/index.p ... ction=list
http://www.radioscanner.ru/base/index.p ... ction=list
http://www.radioscanner.ru/base/index.p ... ction=list
Ceru, ka nav problēmu ar krievu valodu!


Ceru, ka klausīšanās sagādās prieku. Ja darbosies stacionāri, uz jumta ierīko antenu!!!!!

----------


## Didzis

Izmantot jau varbūt arī izmanto repīterus, bet nav gan dzirdēts, ka kāds runātu. Nu labi, varbūt vienreiz nedeļā kāds parunā , bet lielas aktivitātes gan nav. Maksimums, kāds uzspiež uz raidīšanu un pārbauda, vai repīteris atsaucās. Diemžēl, radioamatieru lietas pakāpeniski iznīkst un ir tam objektīvs pamats. Kamēr reģistrējoties par amatieri neatcels morzes ābeces zināšanas, neviens normāls jaunietis tai lietai nepievienosies. Tas vienkārši ir stulbums 21 gadsimtā pieprasīt telegrāfa zināšanas

----------


## Imants

Lai reģistrētos par radioamatieri sākumā Morzes kods nav jāzin. Pēc tam, sagribot, augstāku kategoriju vajag, lai esi nodibinājis noteiktu skaitu radiosakaru ar citiem amatieriem.Pilnīgi iespējams, ka pēc kāda gada Morzi atcels (par to amatieru aprindās iet sīvi strīdi).
Bet jāsāk ir BEZ Morzes zināšanām!!!

Māļu repīters IR aktīvs. Protams varēja būt daudz lielāka aktivitāte!

Pats nēesmu radioamtieris - ceru, ka drīz būšu.

----------


## abergs

Tas pie amīšiem, bet diez vai daudz atšķiras pie mums:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Un...o_Spectrum.jpg
(Varbūt jau redzēts.)

----------

